# New Decalgirl Skin



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

I just wanted to let you all know that I received my Velvet Jewel Skin for Kindle 1 today.  It is BEAUTIFUL!!  I will try to post my first photos on the board tomorrow but could not wait to let you know it arrived.  

Luvmy4brats thank you for showing this design on the boards, the design would go with any cover anyone would want to get in just about any color.  I am happy happy happy.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I'm so happy you like it. I can't wait to see it! I have Velvet Jewel on my iphone and it really does go with so many colors. Right now it's paired with a hot pink ifrogz case.


----------



## KMA (Mar 11, 2009)

I've been eyeing that one. I can't wait to see your pictures.


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

Congrats on receiving it. Share pics when you get a spare moment.


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

I would like to introduce you to Aurora in her beautiful Velvet Jewel skin.








Aurora with her M-edge cover.








Aurora's back








Aurora in the M-edge cover.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Beautiful. I love it. The colors are beautiful.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

This is my favorite Decalgirl design - don't you just love it!  Looks beauteous!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

It's beautiful on the Kindle!


----------



## kevin63 (Feb 10, 2009)

B-Kay said:


> I would like to introduce you to Aurora in her beautiful Velvet Jewel skin.


I had emailed decalgirl twice before asking about the velvet jewel for K2 and they said it would be included. I was waiting patiently (if there is such a thing), and emailed again today. Here's what they said:

REFERENCE NUMBER: LTK14806322292X Please use this ticket number in any correspondence with us.
SUBJECT: Contact Form - Other

Dear Kevin,

Thank you for contacting us.

I am gonna have to double check with the art department. That design is on the original Kindle so there is no reason it should not be available on the Kindle 2. Just keep checking back for updates.

Please feel free to contact us if you have any additional questions.

Best Regards,

Keith
DecalGirl.com
302-644-9399
1-866-841-0922
Monday-Friday 9:00am-5:00pm EST

In case this email does not fully answer your question, or you would like to contact us for any reason, simply reply to this email. You can also get immediate assistance using our Chat support service at:


----------



## kevin63 (Feb 10, 2009)

WOW  Velvet Jewel is available now as a K2 skin.  Looks great.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

kevin63 said:


> WOW Velvet Jewel is available now as a K2 skin. Looks great.


Really beautiful! Temptation is everywhere I go on these boards.  Not good for someone who has as little self discipline as I do.


----------



## kevin63 (Feb 10, 2009)

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> Really beautiful! Temptation is everywhere I go on these boards.  Not good for someone who has as little self discipline as I do.


My self discipline went out the door the day I clicked the buy now button on the Kindle.


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

Thank you everyone for your kind comments.  I just love to look at her in her new attire, we are waiting for the delivery of our new BorsaBella bag, we ordered the Brown Moda Travel bag and it is expected to be delivered by Monday (pictures when I get it).  My hope is to order an Oberon cover in about two weeks and will post more pictures when I get the cover.  These are the only skin, bag & cover I have ordered except the M-edge covers.


----------



## CoolMom1960 (Mar 16, 2009)

kevin63 said:


> My self discipline went out the door the day I clicked the buy now button on the Kindle.


I hear that! I need to go back to work so I stop looking for e-books etc.


----------



## ArmyWife (Mar 16, 2009)

I really like that one...I knew I purchased my skin too soon, lol.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

ArmyWife said:


> I really like that one...I knew I purchased my skin too soon, lol.


The interesting thing about skins is they come off and can be changed...

B-Kay, your combo so far is gorgeous, I know you love it!


----------



## Sariy (Jan 18, 2009)

That's a terrific combination!


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Beutiful color combination!  Enjoy!


----------



## radiantmeg (Feb 13, 2009)

very pretty!  I like that skin a lot!


----------

